# Possible Glaucoma



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. Just a little background, I am female in my mid-thirties. I have been having trouble with my sight all my life. Well I had an appointment with an eye specialist today. I flunked 2 of 3 tests for glaucoma. I go back in 2 weeks for more extensive testing.:awh: I was just wondering, if there was anything you could recommend for eye health. I would like to stave off more intervention for as long as possible. I know it is probably going to get me in the end, but I would like to slow down the progression.:help:


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I have it (male, mid-twenties). I haven't really looked into alternative things, and it's not something I would gamble on, personally. All my great-great aunts went blind because of it. I take an eye drop in each eye once a day. It's not all that intrusive and the stuff makes your eyelashes really long :-D


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, I've been using them for about 5 years now. I was tested 2 weeks ago, pressures down below 20, long lashes, bloodshot eyes on occasion-------but no nerve damage and no loss of field. Don't play with your vision, get the drops and save your sight.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Well guys, the light flashy thing showed several dark spots and I do already have some nerve damage. But, they have not completely ruled out just plain goofy eyeballs. So the plan of action is to try the new glasses and eyedrops and retest in 3 months. Here's hoping!

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

As glaucoma has not been diagnosed, you could try adding lutein 6 mg./day to your routine. It helps some people. Could ask yr. dr.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

My grandfather was told he had glaucoma and needed surgery so he secluded the surgery a month out he made an eye wash of cayenne pepper and distiller water and washed his eyes with it a couple time a day. On the day of his surgery they told him his eyes were perfect and he didnt need the surgery. Purely anecdotal but worth a shot if your brave.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Where would one get Lutien? Cayenne and distilled water? Hmm your grampa was a brave man!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Astaxanthin is good for general eye health, as is bilberry extract (anthocyanosides). But I don't know how they are for glaucoma in particular. I am checked every 6 months for glaucoma as my eye doctor says I am susceptible to it. Something to do with the larger than average size of the opening for my optic nerve. I take both of those "just in case" there's some value for me, but don't know if there's guaranteed benefit. They aren't really expensive in any case.

Hope you are fine!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Just went to mountainroseherbs.com and ordered bilberry fruit. I will make jam out of them, and see if that helps support eye health. A yummy way to take medicine!


----------



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

NamasteMama said:


> My grandfather was told he had glaucoma and needed surgery so he secluded the surgery a month out he made an eye wash of cayenne pepper and distiller water and washed his eyes with it a couple time a day. On the day of his surgery they told him his eyes were perfect and he didnt need the surgery. Purely anecdotal but worth a shot if your brave.


ouch!!! I felt pain just reading this


----------



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

which type of glaucoma diagnosis did you get?

also get a 2nd opinion too, NEVER take one doc's opinion for something important!!!!


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Definitely get a second opinion.

My eye pressures were in the 40s and doc gave me drops to try in one eye for a month to see how i would react. I opted not to take the drops but rather treat take a supplement....bilberry, lutin, and something else. When i went back and had my "treated" eye retested he was amazed at how much the pressure dropped ... low 20s. Checked my other eye and decided the drops were cross treating. That's when i told him i had been taking vitamins rather than the drops. He tested.my eyes for damage and said my periphial was aready showing signs of deteriation. He told me then that my eye couldn't regulate the pressure and that i had valve that would block and unblock....he recommended surgery.

I got a second opinion. I have been with this eye doc for about 4 years now.... he always comments on healthy and thick my optical nerve is at my yearly appointments.

I highly, highly recommend a second opinion. Your eye sight is something you don't want to take lightly.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I am being retested In July, right now I am using Eye drops and Bilberry Jam, and my new glasses.


----------

